# Partner Visa Wait Time & Resources FEEDBACK THREAD



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Please post your comments, suggestions for FAQs, thread resources or posts that should be linked, or additional embassy threads to be linked to here!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Under interview you could put that all applicants that apply for either a 300 or 309 through Cairo get interviewed and this usually occurs around the 4 months mark.


FYI: Cairo is the only embassy that I have heard of where they interview every applicant. They also have interviews held in Morocco twice a year for Moroccan applicants.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so flattered that you mentioned me by name. 

If you would like, I can write a post specifically for evidence that contains everything I can think of and post it here (will have to do tomorrow since I'm about to watch a movie on the laptop with hubby)? I have many more ideas that I have mentioned here and there, so will list all the evidence from most obvious to a little more subtle/obscure for people who are really reaching for evidence


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so flattered that you mentioned me by name.
> 
> If you would like, I can write a post specifically for evidence that contains everything I can think of and post it here (will have to do tomorrow since I'm about to watch a movie on the laptop with hubby)? I have many more ideas that I have mentioned here and there, so will list all the evidence from most obvious to a little more subtle/obscure for people who are really reaching for evidence


That would be great! Take your time and do it at your convenience - no rush!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi College Girl
Thanks for all your effort to create this new sticky thread. You've made a great start. I'll try to get my thoughts together for some suggestions over the next few days. Cheers.... 



CollegeGirl said:


> Please post your comments, suggestions for FAQs, thread resources or posts that should be linked, or additional embassy threads to be linked to here!


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

*Gathering Evidence: * do your research, read through the immigration booklet, make lists of things you want to include or things you may need to request (eg bank statements for certain months or year) it took my partner and I a good few months before we were confident and happy with it all. Look through your evidence yourself and ask yourself does this look like a genuine couple (ie not housemates living together) and does it cover everything that is asked.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

*Anyone with criminal record: * read through character requirments and be made aware of what you need to pass. A criminal record will not always be a visa rejection. Always be honest and declare all convictions. In the UK you can get a list of all your convictions for £10. Although you still need to do the proper police check, this gave our CO a chance to see it first. My partner also wrote a detailed description of what happened in each case and also wrote how he had changed since then. We sent this off with application to avoid being asked for it at a later date. An idea could also be to get references or the sponsor write something too about the person they know today.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

CG, thanks for your good efforts. May I suggest we also write about the effect of cancelling the substantive visa one currently holding while waiting for a decision? 

We often see people asking for opinion about cancelling their student visa (for example) after lodging a partner visa application.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, GBP - good call. Mark has made some good posts about what happens when you cancel your student visa while waiting on the partner visa, and about what happens you cancel your 457. Going to try to track those down and link those. 

I have a feeling there's going to be a lot more questions/topics to add, so keep 'em coming, folks. I won't get to all of them right away, but I'll add them as time allows me!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

On the topic of substantive visas. How about mentioning that if you travel outside of oz on the substantive visa while it is still active you need to get the BVA reinstated once you return to Australia.


Also maybe mention if applying in a high risk country you need alot more evidence than a low risk country. Especially through Africa and the Middle East.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I still would like to hear from either Nick or Mark as to whether you're supposed to have to do that - reinstate the BVA when you've just traveled and come back on a perfectly valid visa, I mean. I would just really like confirmation of that (outside of the DIBP website) before I add it to the FAQs. I don't want to give people unverified info if we can help it.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I rang immi because we are going to Bali and they said to ring once we get back to reinstate it or we can wait until closer to the expiry of the pmv and reinstate it if 820 not approved by then.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, but you know what advice from Immi phone operators is sometimes worth... heh.  Just being cautious.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I rang them twice to make sure and they said it is on the BVA grant to ring them when you return to oz and that is why. I did say that it should be more specific lol.


----------



## Goksu (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi CollegeGirl!

I am from Turkey and my husband holds a permanent residency here in Australia. We lodged our partner visa application (subclass 309/100) about 6 months ago (15 July 2014) in Turkey, received acknowledgment letter on July 25th and waiting since then. Since the waiting period was unbearable and we've been told by our authorised migration agent that the outcome of our application won't last more than 5 months according to previous cases, I've decided to apply for a tourist visa which has been granted 4 days later (for 1 year with multiple entry) after lodging my applicaton and I've arrived to Australia on 7 Nov 2014. 

We haven't heard anything about the process of my partner visa application since then except the warning from my agent that I have to leave Australia as soon as my visa is ready so it could get finalised. When I called the embassy in Turkey as well as the immigration office here in NSW, I've been told that I will be notified by the case officer to leave Australia when the visa is ready and that I shouldn't worry about it.

From what I heard here in some forums and other cases, there is no guarantee that case officers contact you and it is highly possible that waiting for the outcome in Australia could cause delays. I've just thought that during this waiting period in Sydney my application would have been finalised long time ago and we could go to New Zealand as soon as its ready so the visa can be granted.

But slowly I'm starting to think that I'm waiting here to no avail and even causing delay for its outcome. 
Is this could be the reason for delay (although the official waiting time for Turkey which is a high risky country can take up to 12 months) ? 
Would it be safer to go back to Turkey where I've lodged my application until a final decision is made?
Is there a possibility that they just postponed my application file instead of notifying me only because I'm in Australia now?

Any feedback/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Goksu,

Welcome 

A friend of mine lodged in Turkey and her husband's took about 7.5 months. 

Also just so you know you just can't go to NZ you will need to apply for a visa to NZ.

Also DIBP in Australia doesn't have any information on offshore applications.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Partner visas are typically taking 12 months now - and sometimes 18 months or longer for the highest-risk countries that have to go through external security checks. I'm not sure if Turkey does or not (EDIT: from what Mish says, probably not). I'm actually surprised the Turkey embassy has a processing time of what Mish says, as it's a higher-risk country, but that's awesome for you if that's still a processing time that holds true. If so, sounds like you only have a little while longer to wait. 

The only embassy I've heard of delaying visas because applicants are offshore on tourist visas is India. No others do that I'm aware of. In all cases, COs notify applicants to get offshore. It happens every time - there's only been twice on this forum that I've seen a grant come through without them notifying the applicant to get offshore, and in both cases it was the Philippines embassy and they fixed it right away. 

Being onshore on a tourist visa is NOTHING to worry about and is not delaying your visa.


----------



## Goksu (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you both for the quick answers. Yes apparently she really gave me misleading information or she was trying to be too optimistic : ) Anyways I'll be waiting then, thanks again!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Correct CG ... Turkey doesn't do security checks unless they have lived in a higher risk country. Same for the countries that Egypt processes unless they lived a higher risk country like KitKaat's partner.

Surprising enough Turkey and Egypt are processing faster than low risk countries.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just wanted to add did you email the case officer to tell them you will be in Australia?


----------



## Goksu (Jan 14, 2015)

Still you can never rely on single cases. I know people from Turkey who received their visas in less than 5 months and also some who are still waiting for 11 months. At least good to know that there is possibility to get it faster than some other countries : )


----------



## Goksu (Jan 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Just wanted to add did you email the case officer to tell them you will be in Australia?


Yes I did. My agent informed the case officer and Ive sent a separate email as well.


----------



## ali.2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

*820 updates*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, I read most of threads here which are really helpful and encouraging.

I applied 820/801 combined Partner Visa application in first week of October 2013. Since then I haven't received any news or outcome from DIBP or nor department asked me any other documents. I sent few emails regarding progress of my 820 visa to DIBP in last couple of months but they just reply that my application is delayed due to security clearance, as I come from High Risk country.

As, it now has been almost 17 months waiting time for 820 visa, can any one please share there experiences, Your experience or advice will be much appreciated.

I had applied decision ready 820/801visa applications includes all required documents as well as police/character certificates overseas & Australian, Form 80 and medicals.

Cheers

Ali

Applied 820/801 visa applications 8th October 2013
Paper application
Still waiting for 820 visa to be granted ?????


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ali, that's unfortunately not unusual for a high risk country. Security checks typically slow the application down. Perhaps in another month (so at 18 months) you could email your case officer to see if there's any additional information required to finalise your application, but otherwise you can only wait.


----------



## jp1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

For those who wait for the result of partner visa application ONSHORE under 457 visa and thinking to cancel it -- in my case it was because of cease employment; the business has closed down.

if your 457 visa is cancelled, the BVA will cease and you will become an unlawful non-citizen. You would be required to apply, in person, for a Bridging Visa E (BVE) to remain lawfully in Australia until a decision is made on your 820 visa application.

The BVE granted to you will have condition '8101' (no work) attached. You may request work rights by completing Form 1005 (Application for a bridging Visa) to have the '8101' visa condition removed from your BVE. You will need to demonstrate financial hardship and a compelling need to work. This decision will be made by a compliance officer.

*IMPORTANT
Please note the following consequences of visa cancellation:
• You will be unable to lodge further applications for most visas while you remain in Australia.
• Your visa status will become 'unlawful' and you must immediately apply for a BVE. Note that there is exclusion periods applicable to unlawful non-citizens who do not rectify their visa status within a specific time.
• The BVE does not contain a return-travel facility. If you wanted to leave Australia on a BVE, you would need to apply for a new visa offshore to allow return travel to Australia.
• You cannot apply for Australian Citizenship for four (4) years, as the requirement of s22(1)(b) of the Australia Citizenship Act 2007 (the Citizenship Act) is that a person must not be an unlawful non-citizen at any time during the period four (4) years immediately before the date of applying for citizenship.*

Clarification of the consequences of cancellation
To clarify each of the consequences -
1. If the 820 visa application is refused, then the visa options open to you are severely limited and you would more than likely have to depart Australia. Conversely, if you are still holding your 457 visa then you can reapply for another type of visa subclass.
2. The cancellation of your 457 visa can be done by email, but you must apply for the BVE in person. You will then be granted a BVE by the Compliance Section - which shouldn't result in an exclusion period.
3. 820 visa applications may take over 12 months to process. If you are intending to travel during this period you would be unable to return to Australia without applying for a new visa (which more than likely wouldn't have work rights attached to it - for example a tourist visa). Your current 457 visa has an unlimited travel authority attached to it.
4. If gaining citizenship as soon as possible is important to you then the cancelling of the 457 visa will delay your eligibility.


----------



## ali.2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

*820 time frame*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, I read most of threads here which are really helpful and encouraging.

I applied 820/801 combined Partner Visa application in first week of October 2013. Since then I haven't received any news or outcome from DIBP or nor department asked me any other documents. I sent few emails regarding progress of my 820 visa to DIBP in last couple of months but they just reply that my application is delayed due to security clearance, as I come from High Risk country, Pakistan

As, it now has been almost 17 months waiting time for 820 visa, can any one please share there experiences, Your experience or advice will be much appreciated.

I had applied decision ready 820/801visa applications includes all required documents as well as police/character certificates overseas & Australian, Form 80 and medicals.

Cheers

Ali

Applied 820/801 visa applications 8th October 2013
Paper application
Still waiting for 820 visa to be granted ?????


----------



## Nanz (Jul 13, 2015)

*South Pacific*

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has any information/news for Fiji Embassy - For e.g current timeframe for partner visa's application etc

Partner Application Lodged - 17/02/2015

Thanks in advance


----------



## rachel.j.foster (Dec 16, 2015)

*Prospective marriage Visa*

Has anyone applied for a PMV in the last 6-8 months...? On-line it says a wait time of 5 months...but now in some threads I see people took almost 9 in 2014... :/ 
Also if Im waiting for my PMV, can I still enter Australia in a tourist visa to visit my fiancé or would he have to come visit me in Canada?

Thanks!!


----------

